# Von wem sind die Babyfische?



## Sarah (26. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

wir haben Zuhause schon seit einigen Jahren einen Teich. 
Mal mit und mal ohne Fische. Seit ca. 6 Jahren haben wir wieder Fische. 
Es müssten 5 Kois sein und ein paar Goldfische. Dabei ist es bis jetzt auch immer geblieben. 

Letztes Jahr haben wir die Teichfolie erneuern lassen und ziemlich viel drum herum geändert. Dann wurden wir überrascht mit Nachwuchs und das nicht zu knapp!! 

Meine Frage ist einfach, was das überhaupt für Babys sind. (Siehe Bilder)
Sind es Kois oder Goldfische??
Und Warum kam auf einmal Nachwuchs, wo vorher nie welcher kam? 

Kann es daran liegen, dass die Babys nach der Teicherneuerung mehr möglichkeiten hatten sich zu verstecken?? Wir hatten auch mal einen Stör der uns aber leider verstorben ist kann es vielleicht auch damit zusammen hängen??  

Naja, jedenfalls muss ich jetzt mal schauen wie ich die kleinen wieder los bekomme bzw. an wen.
Ich wäre sehr froh wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte.

LG Sarah


----------



## Ulumulu (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Von wem sind die Babyfische?*

Hallo Sarah

Also für mich sieht es so aus als ob die kleinen schwarzen Goldfische sind.
Aber auf Bild 2 ist ein größerer mit gelben bauch zu sehen da erkenne ich Barteln am Maul also könnte es ein Koi sein.

 
Ich war mal so nett und habe es auf dem Bild mit einem Pfeil markiert.

Also anscheint sind unter den Jungfischen auch Kois dabei.
Achte einfach mal ob sie Barteln am Maul haben.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## ferryboxen (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Von wem sind die Babyfische?*

hallo sarah

ich würde auch wie daniel darauf tippen das es einige junge koi

sowie goldfische sind.

junge goldfische sins anfang immer dunkel und verfärben sich nach und nach.

gruss lothar


----------



## guenter (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Von wem sind die Babyfische?*

Hallo Sarah,

würde sagen das auf Bild 1+2 Koi vorhanden sind.

Man sieht ja die Barteln.


----------



## Sarah (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Von wem sind die Babyfische?*

Vielen Dank an euch! 
Jetzt werd ich doch mal schauen wer von den kleinen alles Barteln hat  
Es freut mich auch ein paar Kois dabei zu haben 

Jetzt stellt sich mir nur noch die Frage, warum wir vorher noch nie Nachwuchs hatten???

LG
Sarah


----------



## Annett (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Von wem sind die Babyfische?*

Hallo Sarah,

entweder waren die Fische bisher noch nicht alt genug (geschlechtsreif) oder die Bedingungen waren nicht optimal genug.

Habt Ihr denn jemals ein Laichverhalten beobachten können - das fällt einem aufmerksamen Beobachter ganz sicher auf!


----------



## Sarah (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Von wem sind die Babyfische?*

Also mir ist vorher an den Fischen nie was aufgefallen, aber ich hab mich da auch noch nicht so intensiv mit ihnen beschäftigt.
Aber das mit den Bedingungen kann schon sein. Die sind jetzt auf jedenfall besser als vorher.

Noch mal vielen Dank für die Antworten auf meine Fragen  
LG
Sarah


----------



## WERNER 02 (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Von wem sind die Babyfische?*

Hi Annett

Diese Koi sind schon etwas älter. Stammen bestimmt aus dem Vorjahr.
Und im 1.Jahr bekommt man sie eh eher selten zu Gesicht. Sie verstecken sich, ansonsten sind sie Futter für die großen Koi.

@ Sarah

Könnte durchaus sein das der größte Teil des Laiches aufgefressen wurde. Das erledigen Koi gleich nach dem Ablaichen. Und dieser Vorgang stellt sich meist morgens...frühmorgens 4..5..6 ein. Die meisten bekommen es erst garnicht mit. Ein paar kommen aber stets durch.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Annett (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Von wem sind die Babyfische?*

Hallo Werner,



			
				Sarah schrieb:
			
		

> Letztes Jahr haben wir die Teichfolie erneuern lassen und ziemlich viel drum herum geändert. Dann wurden wir überrascht mit Nachwuchs und das nicht zu knapp!!
> 
> Meine Frage ist einfach, was das überhaupt für Babys sind. (Siehe Bilder)


also wenn die Folie raus war... dann sicherlich auch der ganze Rest inkl. Fische und Schlamm. 
Aber wie man lesen kann, kam der Nachwuchs auch im letzten Jahr. 

Ich denke nach wie vor, entweder sind die Jungtiere vorher immer aufgefressen worden, kaputt gegangen (eben suboptimale Bedingung für die Jungfische), oder es gab mangels Geschlechtsreife einfach keine.

Kwoddels Koi machen "das" auch am helligten Tage mit jeder Menge Gaffern. Meine Goldis auch.  Also nix mit Heimlichkeiten etc.


----------



## WERNER 02 (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Von wem sind die Babyfische?*



> Kwoddels Koi machen "das" auch am helligten Tage mit jeder Menge Gaffern. Meine Goldis auch. Also nix mit Heimlichkeiten etc.



Tja Annett

Eure Fische haben eben kein Schamgefühl.: 
Dafür treiben es die meinen desöfteren. Je nach dem.



> Ich denke nach wie vor, entweder sind die Jungtiere vorher immer aufgefressen worden, kaputt gegangen (eben suboptimale Bedingung für die Jungfische), oder es gab mangels Geschlechtsreife einfach keine.



Hi Annett gut möglich, denn letztes Jahr ließ ich den ganzen Koilaich im Teich. 
Und ich habe bisher noch nicht einen jungen Koi entdeckt.
Was die Geschlechtsreife anbelangt, dürfte eher unwahrscheinlich sein. Denn ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das Alle Fische gleichaltrig gewesen sein sollen. 
Und so gar keiner abgelaicht hätte.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Annett (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Von wem sind die Babyfische?*

Hallo Werner,

hab ich was verpasst? 
Ich schreib die ganze Zeit von Sarahs Fischen und meinen Vermutungen dazu... 
Deine kenne ich doch garned. 


Und jetzt hüpf ich lieber Richtung Heia... morgen (heute) wird wieder ein langer Tag.


----------

